# For a good laugh...Northsight



## TexasP&P

Some of you folks will get a kick out of this.
Got an email from Northsight....
Best price sheet I've ever seen!! (sarcasm)

Here are some of the highlights for how to get filthy rich:

Grass Cut up to 1 acre up to 12" high = $18....$18!
Grass cut over 12" = $13 per foot over 1 ft. 
So.....1 acre 36" grass = $44.00
Debris: $18 cy
Trip Charge/Reverify = $5
Tree Trim = $8-$20
Heavy Shrub Trim (6+bags) = $20
Leaves = $1.50 per bag (42 gallon bag or greater)
Sales Clean = $50
Clean Refresh = $20
Vehicle Removal = $65
Eviction = $13/man hour
Cap Dryer Vent = $3
Smoke Alarm = $10
Handrail Installation = $8
Roof Tarp = $.13/Sqft
Lockbox = $14
Padlock = $6.50
Knoblock or deadbolt = $14.00
Re-Winterization and Soiled Toilet Clean = $10
Bleach Treatment = $0.07/sqft
Gutter Clean 2 story = standard ($60) heavily soiled ($85)


----------



## madxtreme01

Are they really finding people with those prices? Sounds to me like they are a local guy subbing out another local guys work who is getting it from a regional who is getting it from a national. Some of those prices don't even pay for the materials.


----------



## TexasP&P

I know, I thought it might have been a mistake until they sent it a second time.


----------



## HomePS

Re-Winterization and Soiled Toilet Clean = $10



that is by far the best pricing I have seen


----------



## madxtreme01

I just received this the other day from a company called ASSREO. They informed me that they just landed a huge contract for NJ. I asked who their client was and I was told that they were not sure yet and they wouldn't know until next week when they start receiving work from their "investor". They sent me a price sheet, and I don't even know what to make of it.

*Initial Service Work Orders (Scope and Pricing)*

*Cleaning Initial* –. Submit with ample before and after photos.
IF utilities are off, the vendor must have a generator for electricity and capable of bringing your own water.

*72 Hours - All surfaces must be cleaned after Trash Removal* to streak free condition. All non-painted wood surfaces in the interior are to be cleaned with a cleaning solution. _Clean any surface including woodwork, baseboards, doors, faceplates, and all air conditioning and heating vents. _Clean all shiny surfaces with appropriate cleaner as to enhance the shine. Mop floors, clean all bath & kitchen fixture and appliances.* The Property will be “Ready to Show” once complete.*

*72 Hours - * * Bathroom: *Clean all kitchen and bathroom sinks, mirrors, toilets, tubs, and showers. Clean all mirrors and glass with commercial glass cleaner and don’t leave streaks. Wash and clean all vanities, cabinets, counter tops, towel bars and soap dishes.

*Floors: *Vacuum all carpeted floors; sprinkle a carpet freshener powder prior to vacuuming. All interior uncarpeted floors must be broom swept and wet mopped appropriate cleaning solution. Other floors, i.e., garages, carports, porches, patios, decks, stoops, storage sheds, etc. are to be swept clean, removing all dust & dirt particles. Clean fireplace or wood burning stove by removing ashes, sweeping firebox and hearth and closing damper.

*Ceiling: *Clean all light fixtures and ceiling fans. Remove dust and cobwebs from ceiling fans, ceiling corners and all other obvious areas.

*72 Hours -* *Kitchen: *Clean all appliances with appropriate cleaning solution, rinsed with water, and dried. The oven/range will be cleaned using acceptable commercial oven cleaner. The oven cleaner will be thoroughly rinsed and wiped at the end of the cleaning. The refrigerator and freezer must be cleaned and free of any mildew and build up stains. Thoroughly clean inside and outside of the exhaust vent over the stove. 

*Laundry Room / utility room: *Clean laundry room, and HVAC closets including under and top of water heater and around furnace. ONE AIR FRESHENER per WET ROOM dated. Please use the type shown below. DO NOT USE non-gel type air freshener. 

*$195.00*

*Trash Removal* –. Submit with a signed Safety Hazard Checklist and ample before and after photos.

*72 Hours - *Remove all trash and debris from the interior and the exterior of the property and from within all structures on the property (including, but not limited to porches, attics, garages, outlying buildings, storage sheds, decks, patios, crawl spaces, gutters, roof debris, etc.). 

*NOTE: *In the event Contractor believes the value of the personal *property exceeds $500 or has intrinsic personal value*, then contact the Property Coordinator, prior to conducting a Trash Out and removing personal property.

*72 Hours - *_Regardless of quantity (up to 30 cubic yards)_
*Interior of Property* - To include basements, attics, store rooms, sheds, carports and garages. The removal and proper disposal of all debris, trash, personal effects. _Call from site for approval of any freestanding appliances, floor coverings or fixtures unless they have been tagged/marked for removal._

*Exterior of Property *- Dispose of all debris and trash, rubble, fallen tree branches, abandoned vehicles, and any other objects such as discarded paper products, newspapers, fliers, glass, and wood. 
Materials of flammable, hazardous, or environmentally destructive nature shall be removed and disposed of in accordance with EPA guidelines and local codes and ordinances. 

Any debris removal over (30 cubic yards) must be reported to your state representative. Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.

Damaged window blinds, shades, curtains should be  removed from windows and placed on the floor for removal. Remove appliances and/or building systems/components such as ranges, refrigerators, dishwashers, air conditioners, or carpeting that has been extensively damaged or soiled, are inoperable beyond the point where repair is a reasonable option. Do not remove items that have a useful life and value to buyer. Please report to your State Representative any Building Materials found at property.


*$430.00*
*$20 per cyd after the initial 30 cyd*

*Cash for Keys - Trash Removal* –. Submit with ample before and after photos with Personal Property Checklist and safety hazard checklist.
The same scope of work as “Trash Removal” but this is a CFK property and the debris count IF ANY should be minimal. ONLY one trash removal or Cash for keys – Trash Removal work order will be issued per property (NOT BOTH).

Any debris removal over (8) cubic yards must be reported to your Assero State Representative with supporting photo documentation. Once confirmed over 8 cubic yards Assero will re-issue Trash-Removal at regular flat rate. 

All services (Cleaning Initial, Landscaping Initial, Initial Trash out, and Winterization (when in season)) must be completed as per normal scope. Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.

*$125.00*

*Landscaping Initial* –. Submit with ample before and after photos.
*72 Hours - *Each property will be maintained in a neat, presentable condition and make sure the lawn has a well “MANICURED” look with good curb appeal. Ensure that the property is in the *“ready to show” *condition that is required at all times. Problems should be noted during routine services should be supported with digital photographs. 

*72 Hours - *Remove and dispose of all refuse, debris, junk, leaves, lawn paraphernalia and other objects not ordinarily kept on a lot. Trim low hanging branches of trees which obstruct any property entrance or walkway to a minimum of 8 feet above ground level, no tree limbs are to touch the roof or the house. Hedges, shrubs and trees should be cut back 18” off of the roof and walls so no hedges, shrubs or trees touch the house or roof. Front hedges and shrubs should be cut low enough to see all windows and doors. Trim down weeds in flower beds and foundation plantings; and remove dead shrubbery, sprouts, saplings, and brush. Cut to the edge of each property line to a maximum height of 2 ½. Do not leave any grass clippings on top of the lawn, Ensure all clippings are bagged. All trash/debris must be removed from the site and disposed of at a refuse site (no illegal dumping will be tolerated). Edge all paved walkways, curbs, and driveways. Use a string trimmer to trim around foundations, fences and other construction that would normally require trimming. 

*$160.00*

*Additional 50.00 per acre cut.*

*Winterization Dry* –. Submit with ample before and after photos. *(Plumbing Repairs require ASSERO approval above 300.00 Plumbing Allowable)*
Northern States – 9/1 to 5/1 

*24 Hours -* Properties in Northern territories will be winterized and/or re-winterized from September 1st to April 31st.

*24 Hours - * All water will be shut off at the water meter and water meter is connected as permitted by local codes and ordinances. All faucets and access points are to be opened; All pipes are to be drained and then have remaining water forcibly evacuated using compressed air 
Shut all faucets, valves and access points and pressurize system to 35 PSI. Systems must hold 35 PSI for 30 minutes to pass a pressure test. 

De-energize water heater, attach hose and drain into floor drain or outside. Close drain upon completion. Deposit NON-TOXIC antifreeze (propylene glycol - pink in color) in all drains, p-traps, dishwashers, toilet bowls, toilet tanks, and water collection points in the plumbing system. 

Take Before Photos Of Winterization/De-Winterization/Securing

Install All Proper Signage

· Turn Off Water At Meter / or supply (well)
· Turn Off Breaker / Gas To Water Heater
· Set Thermostat To 55
· Open All Valves
· Drain Water Heater
· Hook Up Air Compressor
· Blow Lines With Air Compressor
· Close All Valves
· Pressure Test (45 Minutes @ 35Psi)
· Take Photo Of Gauge @ 45 Minutes Holding 35Psi
· Estimate Repair For Failed Pressure Test
· Clean Toilets
· Remove Water From Toilet Bowls
· Cap Water Line
· Pour Anti-Freeze In All Toilets/Sinks/Bathtubs/Traps/Drains
· Put On Toilet Wraps
· Post Winterization Stickers
· Post Winterization Sign In Window

*Documentation : *_Contractors are Responsible for Reporting the Following_

· Type of winterization completed
· Location water was shut off
· Any evidence of burst pipes/fixtures/freeze damage, including an eyeball estimate of damages if bid not provided to repair
· If all fixtures were drained, purged with compressed air, and anti-freeze added
· If the system held pressure
· If the boiler/heating system was drained, if applicable (steam/hot water winterizations only)
· If utilities are connected
· Indicate any work not completed and the reason for submitting a bid
· Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.

*$100.00*



*Routine Service Work Orders (Scope and Pricing)*

*Cleaning Periodic* – (Every 25 Days after Initial Service Completion) Submit with ample before and after photos.
IF utilities are off, the vendor must have a generator for electricity and capable of bringing your own water.

*MUST REPLACE AIR FRESHENERS EACH MONTH and DATE STAMP  *

*All surfaces must be cleaned *to streak free condition. All non-painted wood surfaces in the interior are to be cleaned with a cleaning solution. _Clean any surface including woodwork, baseboards, doors, faceplates, and all air conditioning and heating vents. _Clean all shiny surfaces with appropriate cleaner as to enhance the shine. Mop floors, clean all bath & kitchen fixture and appliances.* The Property will remain “Ready to Show” once complete.*

*Bathroom: *Wipe down all kitchen and bathroom sinks, mirrors, toilets, tubs, and showers. Wipe down all mirrors and glass with commercial glass cleaner and don’t leave streaks. Wash and clean all vanities, cabinets, counter tops, towel bars and soap dishes.

*Floors: *Vacuum all carpeted floors; sprinkle a carpet freshener powder prior to vacuuming. All interior uncarpeted floors must be broom swept and wet mopped appropriate cleaning solution. Other floors, i.e., garages, carports, porches, patios, decks, stoops, storage sheds, etc. are to be swept clean, removing all dust & dirt particles. 

*Ceiling: *Clean all light fixtures and ceiling fans. Remove dust and cobwebs from ceiling fans, ceiling corners and all other obvious areas.

*Kitchen: *Wipe down all appliances with appropriate cleaning solution, rinsed with water, and dried. The oven/range will be cleaned using acceptable commercial oven cleaner. 

*Laundry Room / utility room:* ONE NEW AIR FRESHENER per WET ROOM dated on each month’s cleaning periodic. Please use the type shown below. DO NOT USE non-gel type air freshener. DO NOT LEAVE old air fresheners at property.

*$35.00*

*Landscaping/Snow Periodic (Every 7 Days during Season)* –
Submit with ample before and after photos.
Each property will be maintained in a neat, presentable condition and make sure the lawn has a well “MANICURED” look with good curb appeal. Ensure that the property is in the *“ready to show” *condition that is required at all times. Problems should be noted during routine services should be supported with digital photographs. 

Remove and dispose of all refuse, debris, junk, leaves, lawn paraphernalia and other objects not ordinarily kept on a lot. Trim low hanging branches of trees which obstruct any property entrance or walkway to a minimum of 8 feet above ground level, no tree limbs are to touch the roof or the house. Hedges, shrubs and trees should be cut back 18” off of the roof and walls so no hedges, shrubs or trees touch the house or roof. Front hedges and shrubs should be cut low enough to see all windows and doors. Trim down weeds in flower beds and foundation plantings; and remove dead shrubbery, sprouts, saplings, and brush. Cut to the edge of each property line to a maximum height of 2 ½. Do not leave any grass clippings on top of the lawn, Ensure all clippings are bagged. All trash/debris must be removed from the site and disposed of at a refuse site (no illegal dumping will be tolerated). Edge all paved walkways, curbs, and driveways. Use a string trimmer to trim around foundations, fences and other construction that would normally require trimming. 

*$40.00*




*Additional Services and Bid Services*

*Gutter Repair Allowable* – up to $200.00: Submit to ASSERO any minor repairs to gutters and downspouts up to Allowable. Submit with ample before and after photos to use allowable. *(Work is approved with proper Before and After Photos)*
o Reattach hanging gutters with new brackets
o Replace missing downspouts / elbows (new)



*Fence / Gates Repair Allowable* – up to $200.00: Submit with ample before and after photos to use allowable. *(Work is approved with proper Before and After Photos)*

o Replacing Fence Slats missing
o Re-securing / Install new gate hardware to make operable (Exterior - No rust hardware)
o Replace missing sections of fencing with matching or like material
o Re-install loose or leaning sections of fence 
o Install new fence post (4x4 fence post or galvanized with like to secure)



*Field Services Landscaping Package *– $220.00 *(Package must be approved by ASSERO Prior to beginning work)*

o 220.00 Base Landscaping Package
o All shrubs “decoratively” pruned in front view areas 
o Weed removal in all front view beds 
o Apply up to 2 cubic yards of mulch (which covers approximately 200 square feet of beds)
o Application of weed killer in the beds or additional “approved” mulch per cubic yard.
o Planting of pallet of annuals
o $50.00 for additional approved mulch per cubic yard.


*Roof/Gutter Cleaning Package – $100.00 (Work is approved with proper Before and After Photos)*
Up to 2 Story 

o Clean leaves off roof
o Clean leaves/debris out of gutters
o Secure all pulled away/loose/leaning/fallen gutters
o Cut branches that touch or are within 1 foot of roof
o Inform broker of any major issues 


*Preventative board - (Package must be approved by Broker or ASSERO Prior to beginning work)*

o Sliding Glass door – $75.00
o Security Door – $100.00
o Small Boarding (75 United Inches or less) – $40.00
o Medium Boarding (76 to 100 United Inches) – $45.00
o Large Boarding (101 to 125 United Inches) – $50.00
o Single Garage Door – $150.00
o Double Garage Door – $300.00
o If painting of boards required by local code – _Bid Required approved by ASSERO_

_**NOTE** United Inch is calculated by adding width and height = Total U.I._


*Power Wash Driveway/Walkway - $50.00 (Package must be approved by Broker or ASSERO Prior to beginning work)*


*Power Wash 3 Sides of House - $150.00 (Package must be approved by Broker or ASSERO Prior to beginning work)*


*Carpet Removal – (Must be approved by ASSERO or BROKER Prior to beginning work)*

o Remove all carpeting, padding, tack strips - $50.00 per room
o Photos must show ripped, torn or badly stained carpet when submitting bid


*Carpet Cleaning – (Bid must be approved by ASSERO Prior to beginning work)*

o Vendor must steam cleaning carpets
o Before, during, and after photos required showing equipment used


*2nd Floor Exterior Window Package – $100.00 * 
*(Work is approved with proper Before and After Photos) *
*NOTE – 1st Floor Windows are included in Flat Rate Initial Fee.*

ONLY applicable for two story properties (2nd floor windows). Inclusive of all windows at property. Clean all windows, screen tracks, exterior frames, edges and sills. All should be free of paint spatter, dirt, dust, cobwebs, etc. Remove and replace screens to clean windows. If screens are screwed in place, remove and then replace/secure with screws.


*Safety Hazards – Use Vendor Request on Assero Services website following approved Safety Hazard Pricing Matrix. All Safety Hazards should be done with Initial Services.*


----------



## JenkinsHB

madxtreme01 said:


> I just received this the other day from a company called ASSREO. They informed me that they just landed a huge contract for NJ. I asked who their client was and I was told that they were not sure yet and they wouldn't know until next week when they start receiving


This looks like FNMA work. Looks like they are paying the same and some items better than Safeguard did. 

I work with Assero.


----------



## Yeah

The assreo price sheet looks a little better than what most nationals are paying right now. The flat rate system is designed so that the vendor loses in the long run.


----------



## JoeInPI

"ASS"reo

lol!


----------



## melmatrix

There price sheet is not bad at all


----------



## cover2

Is that all without their discount?


----------



## cover2

Is that all without their discount?


----------



## Bigtrucker

*How Can They Do It*

500 for 30 yard dumpster 
430 for 30 yards 14.33 a yard (maybe even before discount does it really matter )
wow just wow


----------



## JenkinsHB

Bigtrucker said:


> 500 for 30 yard dumpster
> 430 for 30 yards 14.33 a yard (maybe even before discount does it really matter )
> wow just wow


That's flat rate. You'd also get paid $430 for removing a single cyd. You shouldn't be using dumpsters in this line of work anyways. 

Assero doesn't have a discount.


----------



## madxtreme01

JenkinsHB said:


> That's flat rate. You'd also get paid $430 for removing a single cyd. You shouldn't be using dumpsters in this line of work anyways.
> 
> Assero doesn't have a discount.



ASSero does have a discount. It is 20%. The prices are MUCH lower than the nationals. If hud allowable is $50/cy you tell me how they are getting away with paying $344 up to 30cy after discount. It's a joke. I get that some of the properties might be empty, but you can't possibly make any money with those prices. Assume the property is empty, it is still going to take 3-4 hours with 2 guys to complete this work not to mention expenses so how is that profitable when you can complete 2 at max per day if they are empty. If they are full, you might as well have not gotten out of bed in the morning because it's going to cost you at least $100 to dump, and take most of the day.

You are right we shouldn't be using dumpsters in this business, but if you have DEP regulations like we do in NJ, there are no other options. It costs several thousand to get a permit through the DEP and could take 2 years. The permit is the same that our garbage trucks use. I can't just drive up with my truck, pay the fee, and dump. It doesn't work that way here, so dumpsters are our only option.

What about the grass cut pricing? It's $32 after discount for what size property, up to what height? that from what I read includes bush trimming after the initial. Minimum I'm receiving right now through MCS is $35 for a 5k lot.


----------



## Bigtrucker

*Northeast Pa Rates*

*Cleaning Initial* –. Submit with ample before and after photos.

IF utilities are off, the vendor must have a generator for electricity and capable of bringing your own water.

*72 Hours - All surfaces must be cleaned after Trash Removal* to streak free condition. All non-painted wood surfaces in the interior are to be cleaned with a cleaning solution. _Clean any surface including woodwork, baseboards, doors, faceplates, and all air conditioning and heating vents. _Clean all shiny surfaces with appropriate cleaner as to enhance the shine. Mop floors, clean all bath & kitchen fixture and appliances.* The Property will be “Ready to Show” once complete.*

*72 Hours - * * Bathroom: *Clean all kitchen and bathroom sinks, mirrors, toilets, tubs, and showers. Clean all mirrors and glass with commercial glass cleaner and don’t leave streaks. Wash and clean all vanities, cabinets, counter tops, towel bars and soap dishes.

*Floors: *Vacuum all carpeted floors; sprinkle a carpet freshener powder prior to vacuuming. All interior uncarpeted floors must be broom swept and wet mopped appropriate cleaning solution. Other floors, i.e., garages, carports, porches, patios, decks, stoops, storage sheds, etc. are to be swept clean, removing all dust & dirt particles. Clean fireplace or wood burning stove by removing ashes, sweeping firebox and hearth and closing damper.

*Ceiling: *Clean all light fixtures and ceiling fans. Remove dust and cobwebs from ceiling fans, ceiling corners and all other obvious areas.

*72 Hours -* *Kitchen: *Clean all appliances with appropriate cleaning solution, rinsed with water, and dried. The oven/range will be cleaned using acceptable commercial oven cleaner. The oven cleaner will be thoroughly rinsed and wiped at the end of the cleaning. The refrigerator and freezer must be cleaned and free of any mildew and build up stains. Thoroughly clean inside and outside of the exhaust vent over the stove. 

*Laundry Room / utility room: *Clean laundry room, and HVAC closets including under and top of water heater and around furnace. ONE AIR FRESHENER per WET ROOM dated. Please use the type shown below. DO NOT USE non-gel type air freshener. 

*$190.00*​ 
*Trash Removal* –. Submit with a signed Safety Hazard Checklist and ample before and after photos.

*72 Hours - *Remove all trash and debris from the interior and the exterior of the property and from within all structures on the property (including, but not limited to porches, attics, garages, outlying buildings, storage sheds, decks, patios, crawl spaces, gutters, roof debris, etc.). 

*NOTE: *In the event Contractor believes the value of the personal *property exceeds $500 or has intrinsic personal value*, then contact the Property Coordinator, prior to conducting a Trash Out and removing personal property.

*72 Hours - *_Regardless of quantity (up to 30 cubic yards)_
*Interior of Property* - To include basements, attics, store rooms, sheds, carports and garages. The removal and proper disposal of all debris, trash, personal effects. _Call from site for approval of any freestanding appliances, floor coverings or fixtures unless they have been tagged/marked for removal._

*Exterior of Property *- Dispose of all debris and trash, rubble, fallen tree branches, abandoned vehicles, and any other objects such as discarded paper products, newspapers, fliers, glass, and wood. 
Materials of flammable, hazardous, or environmentally destructive nature shall be removed and disposed of in accordance with EPA guidelines and local codes and ordinances. 

Any debris removal over (30 cubic yards) must be reported to your state representative. Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.

Damaged window blinds, shades, curtains should be removed from windows and placed on the floor for removal. Remove appliances and/or building systems/components such as ranges, refrigerators, dishwashers, air conditioners, or carpeting that has been extensively damaged or soiled, are inoperable beyond the point where repair is a reasonable option. Do not remove items that have a useful life and value to buyer. Please report to your State Representative any Building Materials found at property.


*$395.00*​ 
*Cash for Keys - Trash Removal* –. Submit with ample before and after photos with Personal Property Checklist and safety hazard checklist.

The same scope of work as “Trash Removal” but this is a CFK property and the debris count IF ANY should be minimal. ONLY one trash removal or Cash for keys – Trash Removal work order will be issued per property (NOT BOTH).

Any debris removal over (8) cubic yards must be reported to your Assero State Representative with supporting photo documentation. Once confirmed over 8 cubic yards Assero will re-issue Trash-Removal at regular flat rate. 

All services (Cleaning Initial, Landscaping Initial, Initial Trash out, and Winterization (when in season)) must be completed as per normal scope. Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.

*$115.00*​ 
*Landscaping Initial* –. Submit with ample before and after photos.

*72 Hours - *Each property will be maintained in a neat, presentable condition and make sure the lawn has a well “MANICURED” look with good curb appeal. Ensure that the property is in the *“ready to show” *condition that is required at all times. Problems should be noted during routine services should be supported with digital photographs. 

*72 Hours - *Remove and dispose of all refuse, debris, junk, leaves, lawn paraphernalia and other objects not ordinarily kept on a lot. Trim low hanging branches of trees which obstruct any property entrance or walkway to a minimum of 8 feet above ground level, no tree limbs are to touch the roof or the house. Hedges, shrubs and trees should be cut back 18” off of the roof and walls so no hedges, shrubs or trees touch the house or roof. Front hedges and shrubs should be cut low enough to see all windows and doors. Trim down weeds in flower beds and foundation plantings; and remove dead shrubbery, sprouts, saplings, and brush. Cut to the edge of each property line to a maximum height of 2 ½. Do not leave any grass clippings on top of the lawn, Ensure all clippings are bagged. All trash/debris must be removed from the site and disposed of at a refuse site (no illegal dumping will be tolerated). Edge all paved walkways, curbs, and driveways. Use a string trimmer to trim around foundations, fences and other construction that would normally require trimming. 

*$150.00*​ ​ *Additional 50.00 per acre cut.*​ 
*Winterization Dry* –. Submit with ample before and after photos. *(Plumbing Repairs require ASSERO approval above **300.00 Plumbing Allowable)*

Northern States – 9/1 to 5/1 

*24 Hours -* Properties in Northern territories will be winterized and/or re-winterized from September 1st to April 31st.

*24 Hours - * All water will be shut off at the water meter and water meter is connected as permitted by local codes and ordinances. All faucets and access points are to be opened; All pipes are to be drained and then have remaining water forcibly evacuated using compressed air 
Shut all faucets, valves and access points and pressurize system to 35 PSI. Systems must hold 35 PSI for 30 minutes to pass a pressure test. 

De-energize water heater, attach hose and drain into floor drain or outside. Close drain upon completion. Deposit NON-TOXIC antifreeze (propylene glycol - pink in color) in all drains, p-traps, dishwashers, toilet bowls, toilet tanks, and water collection points in the plumbing system. 

Take Before Photos Of Winterization/De-Winterization/Securing

Install All Proper Signage

· Turn Off Water At Meter / or supply (well)
· Turn Off Breaker / Gas To Water Heater
· Set Thermostat To 55
· Open All Valves
· Drain Water Heater
· Hook Up Air Compressor
· Blow Lines With Air Compressor
· Close All Valves
· Pressure Test (45 Minutes @ 35Psi)
· Take Photo Of Gauge @ 45 Minutes Holding 35Psi
· Estimate Repair For Failed Pressure Test
· Clean Toilets
· Remove Water From Toilet Bowls
· Cap Water Line
· Pour Anti-Freeze In All Toilets/Sinks/Bathtubs/Traps/Drains
· Put On Toilet Wraps
· Post Winterization Stickers
· Post Winterization Sign In Window

*Documentation : *_Contractors are Responsible for Reporting the Following_

· Type of winterization completed
· Location water was shut off
· Any evidence of burst pipes/fixtures/freeze damage, including an eyeball estimate of damages if bid not provided to repair
· If all fixtures were drained, purged with compressed air, and anti-freeze added
· If the system held pressure
· If the boiler/heating system was drained, if applicable (steam/hot water winterizations only)
· If utilities are connected
· Indicate any work not completed and the reason for submitting a bid
· Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.

*$90.00*​ 
*Winterization Wet* –. Submit with ample before and after photos. *(Plumbing Repairs require ASSERO approval above **300.00 Plumbing Allowable)*

Northern States – 9/1 to 5/1 

*24 Hours - *Winterization is required; all properties must be winterized between October 1st and March 31st for Southern States. Properties in Northern territories will be winterized and/or re-winterized from September 1st to April 31st.

NOTE: CA Vendors – Water Heaters require strapping year round

*24 Hours - * All water will be shut off at the water meter and water meter is connected as permitted by local codes and ordinances. All faucets and access points are to be opened; All pipes are to be drained and then have remaining water forcibly evacuated using compressed air 
Shut all faucets, valves and access points and pressurize system to 35 PSI. Systems must hold 35 PSI for 30 minutes to pass a pressure test. 

De-energize water heater, attach hose and drain into floor drain or outside. Close drain upon completion. Deposit NON-TOXIC antifreeze (propylene glycol - pink in color) in all drains, p-traps, dishwashers, toilet bowls, toilet tanks, and water collection points in the plumbing system. 

Take Before Photos Of Winterization/De-Winterization/Securing

Install All Proper Signage

· Turn Off Water At Meter / or supply (well)
· Turn Off Breaker / Gas To Water Heater
· Set Thermostat To 55
· Open All Valves
· Drain Water Heater
· Hook Up Air Compressor
· Blow Lines With Air Compressor
· Close All Valves
· Pressure Test (45 Minutes @ 35Psi)
· Take Photo Of Gauge @ 45 Minutes Holding 35Psi
· Estimate Repair For Failed Pressure Test
· Clean Toilets
· Remove Water From Toilet Bowls
· Cap Water Line
· Pour Anti-Freeze In All Toilets/Sinks/Bathtubs/Traps/Drains
· Put On Toilet Wraps
· Post Winterization Stickers
· Post Winterization Sign In Window

*Documentation : *_Contractors are Responsible for Reporting the Following_

· Type of winterization completed
· Location water was shut off
· Any evidence of burst pipes/fixtures/freeze damage, including an eyeball estimate of damages if bid not provided to repair
· If all fixtures were drained, purged with compressed air, and anti-freeze added
· If the system held pressure
· If the boiler/heating system was drained, if applicable (steam/hot water winterizations only)
· If utilities are connected
· Indicate any work not completed and the reason for submitting a bid
· Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.

*$90.00*​

*Routine Service Work Orders (Scope and Pricing)*

*Cleaning Periodic* – (Every 25 Days after Initial Service Completion) Submit with ample before and after photos.

IF utilities are off, the vendor must have a generator for electricity and capable of bringing your own water.

*MUST REPLACE AIR FRESHENERS EACH MONTH and DATE STAMP *

*All surfaces must be cleaned *to streak free condition. All non-painted wood surfaces in the interior are to be cleaned with a cleaning solution. _Clean any surface including woodwork, baseboards, doors, faceplates, and all air conditioning and heating vents. _Clean all shiny surfaces with appropriate cleaner as to enhance the shine. Mop floors, clean all bath & kitchen fixture and appliances.* The Property will remain “Ready to Show” once complete.*

*Bathroom: *Wipe down all kitchen and bathroom sinks, mirrors, toilets, tubs, and showers. Wipe down all mirrors and glass with commercial glass cleaner and don’t leave streaks. Wash and clean all vanities, cabinets, counter tops, towel bars and soap dishes.

*Floors: *Vacuum all carpeted floors; sprinkle a carpet freshener powder prior to vacuuming. All interior uncarpeted floors must be broom swept and wet mopped appropriate cleaning solution. Other floors, i.e., garages, carports, porches, patios, decks, stoops, storage sheds, etc. are to be swept clean, removing all dust & dirt particles. 

*Ceiling: *Clean all light fixtures and ceiling fans. Remove dust and cobwebs from ceiling fans, ceiling corners and all other obvious areas.

*Kitchen: *Wipe down all appliances with appropriate cleaning solution, rinsed with water, and dried. The oven/range will be cleaned using acceptable commercial oven cleaner. 

*Laundry Room / utility room:* ONE NEW AIR FRESHENER per WET ROOM dated on each month’s cleaning periodic. Please use the type shown below. DO NOT USE non-gel type air freshener. DO NOT LEAVE old air fresheners at property.

*$35.00*​ 
*Landscaping Periodic (Every 7 Days during Season)* –
Submit with ample before and after photos.

Each property will be maintained in a neat, presentable condition and make sure the lawn has a well “MANICURED” look with good curb appeal. Ensure that the property is in the *“ready to show” *condition that is required at all times. Problems should be noted during routine services should be supported with digital photographs. 

Remove and dispose of all refuse, debris, junk, leaves, lawn paraphernalia and other objects not ordinarily kept on a lot. Trim low hanging branches of trees which obstruct any property entrance or walkway to a minimum of 8 feet above ground level, no tree limbs are to touch the roof or the house. Hedges, shrubs and trees should be cut back 18” off of the roof and walls so no hedges, shrubs or trees touch the house or roof. Front hedges and shrubs should be cut low enough to see all windows and doors. Trim down weeds in flower beds and foundation plantings; and remove dead shrubbery, sprouts, saplings, and brush. Cut to the edge of each property line to a maximum height of 2 ½. Do not leave any grass clippings on top of the lawn, Ensure all clippings are bagged. All trash/debris must be removed from the site and disposed of at a refuse site (no illegal dumping will be tolerated). Edge all paved walkways, curbs, and driveways. Use a string trimmer to trim around foundations, fences and other construction that would normally require trimming. 

*$38.00*​


----------



## brm1109

madxtreme01 said:


> ASSero does have a discount. It is 20%. The prices are MUCH lower than the nationals. If hud allowable is $50/cy you tell me how they are getting away with paying $344 up to 30cy after discount. It's a joke. I get that some of the properties might be empty, but you can't possibly make any money with those prices. Assume the property is empty, it is still going to take 3-4 hours with 2 guys to complete this work not to mention expenses so how is that profitable when you can complete 2 at max per day if they are empty. If they are full, you might as well have not gotten out of bed in the morning because it's going to cost you at least $100 to dump, and take most of the day.
> 
> You are right we shouldn't be using dumpsters in this business, but if you have DEP regulations like we do in NJ, there are no other options. It costs several thousand to get a permit through the DEP and could take 2 years. The permit is the same that our garbage trucks use. I can't just drive up with my truck, pay the fee, and dump. It doesn't work that way here, so dumpsters are our only option.
> 
> What about the grass cut pricing? It's $32 after discount for what size property, up to what height? that from what I read includes bush trimming after the initial. Minimum I'm receiving right now through MCS is $35 for a 5k lot.


I agree with you about the DEP permits. It took us 18 months and $1500.00 to get our's 6 years ago. One of the reasons I got out of the business, because it seems that whenever I was at properties I was the only one with all of the proper licenses. That is why so many of my bids were rejected because I was paying the permits and taxes.


----------



## JenkinsHB

madxtreme01 said:


> ASSero does have a discount. It is 20%. The prices are MUCH lower than the nationals. If hud allowable is $50/cy you tell me how they are getting away with paying $344 up to 30cy after discount. It's a joke. I get that some of the properties might be empty, but you can't possibly make any money with those prices. Assume the property is empty, it is still going to take 3-4 hours with 2 guys to complete this work not to mention expenses so how is that profitable when you can complete 2 at max per day if they are empty. If they are full, you might as well have not gotten out of bed in the morning because it's going to cost you at least $100 to dump, and take most of the day.
> 
> You are right we shouldn't be using dumpsters in this business, but if you have DEP regulations like we do in NJ, there are no other options. It costs several thousand to get a permit through the DEP and could take 2 years. The permit is the same that our garbage trucks use. I can't just drive up with my truck, pay the fee, and dump. It doesn't work that way here, so dumpsters are our only option.
> 
> What about the grass cut pricing? It's $32 after discount for what size property, up to what height? that from what I read includes bush trimming after the initial. Minimum I'm receiving right now through MCS is $35 for a 5k lot.


I'm not trying to stick up for assero here but you're making it tough when you don't read the complete list of services needed at the property. We're talking REO pricing here, not P&P ... it's a completely different animal.

If New Jersey dumping is so expensive, then tell that to your clients and give them documentation so you can negotiate a better rate. It's seriously that easy.


----------



## Bigtrucker

JenkinsHB said:


> That's flat rate. You'd also get paid $430 for removing a single cyd. You shouldn't be using dumpsters in this line of work anyways.
> 
> Assero doesn't have a discount.


 I don't know but ams use to turn small trash outs into cash for keys,
You could have broken down those dressers and china cabinet and filled rusty dryer with debree
so your 10 yards of debre is 5 lol

ill pass working for this company 
I pay my workers a fair price. 

How many 1 yard cleans have you done.

1st line item on bid starts with dumpsters to each is own.

Then man hours.
anti screwing campaign I just say no


----------



## brm1109

Yes the dump fees and regulations are very tough in NJ. We had spoken to a few companies explaining the higher prices and they all had the same response "oh, well we have other contractors doing it for our pricing". One time I ran into "their other contractor", no commercial plates, no name on truck (see if you are a property owner you can dump without the license. The guy was very proud that he got $20.00 a yard and explained that he actually didn't have insurance and paid his people off the books. Sorry can't and wont even try to compete against that.


----------



## madxtreme01

P&P and REO might be a completely different animal, but cost of doing business is still the same, and I don't do maid services, I am a contractor not Merry Maid. Here in NJ foreclosures go through the courts so nothing is removed from these properties until they become REO, only raw garbage is allowed to be removed. Therefore these properties are disgusting and anything of value is long gone. Also why would you want to break anything down to save on space with cubic yardage? They are paying per cy based on your photos, you want it in there as loose as possible to make the most amount of money, not save space on your truck. Who's paying for your time to break it down. Recently I did a wells fargo REO that had 60cy of debris. I fit it into a 30cy and a 10cy dumpster. After fees the dumpster cost me about $950. I paid a guy $100/day to do the work and it took him 1 1/2 so $200. Then 45 days later I get a check for $1500. Was it really worth laying out all that money to make $350. If I did it myself, I am worth much more than that and it had to be cash in order to make any money. If I paid one of my crews to do it, I would have lost money. They paid me $25cy btw. After that one I said never again. I will do cleanouts at hud - 20% or they can find someone else.

Who does the bundle pricing benefit? If all contractors made a killing on them do you really think they would have come up with this idea? If most houses only had a few cy in them, they wouldn't have a bundle price because they would be loosing money. They pray on the innocent new companies that have no clue what they are doing to get away with stealing our man hours to give them work for free. I'd rather do P&P any day or a rehab if I can get my hands on one. These companies will tell you that you can make money by bidding on other things that are noticed when you do the initial services at the property. Call from site, we will approve it. Yea sure, I carry my shop with my that has all of my tools so no matter what I find, I am prepared to start work immediately. Oh and my trailer that I pull has Home Depot inside. No matter how you look at it you will loose money with pricing like this.


----------



## mtmtnman

madxtreme01 said:


> ASSero does have a discount. It is 20%. The prices are MUCH lower than the nationals. If hud allowable is $50/cy you tell me how they are getting away with paying $344 up to 30cy after discount. It's a joke. I get that some of the properties might be empty, but you can't possibly make any money with those prices. Assume the property is empty, it is still going to take 3-4 hours with 2 guys to complete this work not to mention expenses so how is that profitable when you can complete 2 at max per day if they are empty. If they are full, you might as well have not gotten out of bed in the morning because it's going to cost you at least $100 to dump, and take most of the day.
> 
> You are right we shouldn't be using dumpsters in this business, but if you have DEP regulations like we do in NJ, there are no other options. It costs several thousand to get a permit through the DEP and could take 2 years. The permit is the same that our garbage trucks use. I can't just drive up with my truck, pay the fee, and dump. It doesn't work that way here, so dumpsters are our only option.
> 
> What about the grass cut pricing? It's $32 after discount for what size property, up to what height? that from what I read includes bush trimming after the initial. Minimum I'm receiving right now through MCS is $35 for a 5k lot.




Tell me when the last time was you got HUD allowable on REO work?? Been in this since 08 and i can remember NEVER. HUD allowable + PRE-FORECLOSURE. Reo, all clients have their own allowables.....


----------



## safeguard dropout

madxtreme01 said:


> What about the grass cut pricing? It's $32 after discount for what size property, up to what height? that from what I read includes bush trimming after the initial.


But on 8-25 in the $25 dollar grass cut thread you said " Lets face it we don't trim and edge the way you would if it was your house. I just get as close as I can and trim every few cuts on a rotating schedule. So if small laws were $25 and big lawns were $50, I'm still making $500/day no matter how you look at it. Minus expenses of course. There is money to be made.

So, you're not trimming foundations and fences much anyway, why would you worry about trimming shrubs? If $25 is good, how is $32 bad? Only 16 cuts to get your $500.


----------



## madxtreme01

safeguard dropout said:


> But on 8-25 in the $25 dollar grass cut thread you said " Lets face it we don't trim and edge the way you would if it was your house. I just get as close as I can and trim every few cuts on a rotating schedule. So if small laws were $25 and big lawns were $50, I'm still making $500/day no matter how you look at it. Minus expenses of course. There is money to be made.
> 
> So, you're not trimming foundations and fences much anyway, why would you worry about trimming shrubs? If $25 is good, how is $32 bad? Only 16 cuts to get your $500.



$25 is only good for small lots. Based on the price sheet I'm assuming that it is $32 up to an acre since additional acres are on the sheet as an add on. For $25 I would cut up to a 10k lot.


----------



## safeguard dropout

It's New Jersey! There's 1200 freikin people per square mile! How many acreages can there be?


----------



## PropPresPro

madxtreme01 said:


> For $25 I would cut up to a 10k lot.


:vs_frown: :vs_OMG: 


For $25 I might take the time to respond to an email. I would never mobilize equipment & man power for that amount - no one should.

:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:


----------



## madxtreme01

safeguard dropout said:


> It's New Jersey! There's 1200 freikin people per square mile! How many acreages can there be?



Some areas are different than others. We are named the garden state. I personally live on an acre and most houses in my area are a minimum of a 1/2 acre.


----------



## madxtreme01

PropPresPro said:


> :vs_frown: :vs_OMG:
> 
> 
> For $25 I might take the time to respond to an email. I would never mobilize equipment & man power for that amount - no one should.
> 
> :vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:



If an average landscaper is getting $25 for a property, you can't really expect to get much more. It all depends on quantity, distance between properties, and lot size


----------



## safeguard dropout

madxtreme01 said:


> Some areas are different than others. We are named the garden state. I personally live on an acre and most houses in my area are a minimum of a 1/2 acre.


You said you were working Essex county, SIX THOUSAND people per square mile. How many foreclosed acreages can there be? I don't have to tell you that with the right equipment 25,000 sq ft can be cut and done with one person in 15 min, (I never did believe a grass re-cut was a two man job)so why would you turn down Assero $32 and take another's $25? None of my business...I just like to ask questions when things don't make sense.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

madxtreme01 said:


> P&P and REO might be a completely different animal, but cost of doing business is still the same, and I don't do maid services, I am a contractor not Merry Maid. Here in NJ foreclosures go through the courts so nothing is removed from these properties until they become REO, only raw garbage is allowed to be removed. Therefore these properties are disgusting and anything of value is long gone. Also why would you want to break anything down to save on space with cubic yardage? They are paying per cy based on your photos, you want it in there as loose as possible to make the most amount of money, not save space on your truck. Who's paying for your time to break it down. Recently I did a wells fargo REO that had 60cy of debris. I fit it into a 30cy and a 10cy dumpster. After fees the dumpster cost me about $950. I paid a guy $100/day to do the work and it took him 1 1/2 so $200. Then 45 days later I get a check for $1500. Was it really worth laying out all that money to make $350. If I did it myself, I am worth much more than that and it had to be cash in order to make any money. If I paid one of my crews to do it, I would have lost money. They paid me $25cy btw. After that one I said never again. I will do cleanouts at hud - 20% or they can find someone else.
> 
> Who does the bundle pricing benefit? If all contractors made a killing on them do you really think they would have come up with this idea? If most houses only had a few cy in them, they wouldn't have a bundle price because they would be loosing money. They pray on the innocent new companies that have no clue what they are doing to get away with stealing our man hours to give them work for free. I'd rather do P&P any day or a rehab if I can get my hands on one. These companies will tell you that you can make money by bidding on other things that are noticed when you do the initial services at the property. Call from site, we will approve it. Yea sure, I carry my shop with my that has all of my tools so no matter what I find, I am prepared to start work immediately. Oh and my trailer that I pull has Home Depot inside. No matter how you look at it you will loose money with pricing like this.


 
So what your saying is your stealing from the companies you are working for. Yeah they pay your yardage on your pictures. Most of them are gonna cut your cube count cuz most pay for compacted yard now because too many "contractors" were inflating their counts and fluffing their load pics. Then youre gonna complain because they don't pay you top dollar per yard.
Also, you aren't Merry Maids? I don't know many companies out there that are gonna piece their work out like that, IMO theyd rather have someone to do it all then try to jigsaw it together.
I know I don't wanna be cleaning out someone elses toilet neither do my guys. But like I tell them you take the **** with the chocolate cake.
Just sayin':glasses:


----------



## PropPresPro

madxtreme01 said:


> If an average landscaper is getting $25 for a property, you can't really expect to get much more.


Yes I can, and do.



> It all depends on quantity, distance between properties, and lot size


Agreed - average distance between properties in my coverage area has got to be in the neighborhood of 100 miles or so.


----------



## safeguard dropout

madxtreme01 said:


> P&P and REO might be a completely different animal, but cost of doing business is still the same, and I don't do maid services, I am a contractor not Merry Maid.


I am a contractor too, and a very merry maid I was last winter. With not much else to do, I wasn't too proud to pick a broom. Did anyone else cash in on Fannie Mae/MCS when they were paying $75 maid refresh and $2 per air freshener? Minus discount-about $60 payout per property. I'll push broom for that any day. Beats the snot out of $3 inspections!


----------



## mike2153

they have a 20% discount and knick pick the crap out of places. One nail left fail return. The people there are nice, we have not had any easy ones and all are disgusting. There is quite a few pre allowables to make up a 100-200 more dollars not including the easy things smoke etc. 

Hazards are atleast supposed to be included in cyd's they are very frustrating to work with communication sucks nobody knows what the other person is doing. Its owned by Eduardo and Brian idk i seen Brian at a property and was a super nice dude 

To put in perspective every house we have we have been called back to they want white glove cleaning to cheap, most houses had 4 ft grass. Most had 30+ yards.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Wow, that sucks. 99% of mine were white glove initial clean, nothing to do except sweep entry ways and AFs. I got one call back on my 1st one for only 30 pics, started sending them 90-100 and never had a problem. Sorry to hear they are so stupid about stuff now, I no longer work with them. I wonder if it's cause they lost millions with Fannie and are trying to re coup losses ohe contractors back.n


----------



## SJPI

*Assero*

I use to do work for AMS and it "appears" Assero's whole business model is the same. They sent me a vendor packet with their old address...opps. They will negotiate their prices but not the 20% discount. They're tough to negotiate but you WILL get more than their cookie cutter prices. I'm very happy about the new company. I just hope they don't fall into the same trap as AMS. Oh by the way, their QC people are incredibly tough. Their job is to show you all your mistakes and over looked items. That's their job security. Keep your friends close; keep your QC people closer. That's just my 2 pennies worth. If this post doesn't make sense give me some leniency; I do cut grass and clean toilets for a living.


----------



## mike2153

Yes qc people are tough very tough but i guess if we didn't miss something we wouldn't get called back on the other hand a place that has sat for 5 years isn't getting spotless on first visit. See how it goes with a couple more i would love to get a sweep and done no trash lol hasn't been the case here for me anyways.


----------



## Ohnojim

*Assero is just about exactly like AMS.*



mike2153 said:


> Yes qc people are tough very tough but i guess if we didn't miss something we wouldn't get called back on the other hand a place that has sat for 5 years isn't getting spotless on first visit. See how it goes with a couple more i would love to get a sweep and done no trash lol hasn't been the case here for me anyways.


Even several of the same old names, including me. I've been doing some for them, same old S$%T. Good and Bad. Like all of them, they try to make it your problem. Depending or your area, you can negotiate, and depending on your area, the numbers can work. I question my sanity for getting back into it, but I made out pretty well with AMS, so......


----------



## safeguard dropout

Mine were all Fannie Mae properties that had initial trashout and white glove clean done long ago. All I had to do was refresh and take 100 pics...every 25 days....about 85 properties.

I have been called back by AMS QC for one trim nail in the wall. They got 350 pictures of that nail being removed and properly disposed of.


----------



## madxtreme01

PPPrincessNOT said:


> So what your saying is your stealing from the companies you are working for. Yeah they pay your yardage on your pictures. Most of them are gonna cut your cube count cuz most pay for compacted yard now because too many "contractors" were inflating their counts and fluffing their load pics. Then youre gonna complain because they don't pay you top dollar per yard.
> Also, you aren't Merry Maids? I don't know many companies out there that are gonna piece their work out like that, IMO theyd rather have someone to do it all then try to jigsaw it together.
> I know I don't wanna be cleaning out someone elses toilet neither do my guys. But like I tell them you take the **** with the chocolate cake.
> Just sayin':glasses:



There is nothing in the hud manual that says you must break down debris to fit as much as possible. Debris is counted as it stands. If you want me to break it down to make more fit, then someone is going to have to pay me to do so. Debris removal is exactly that, removing debris. There is nothing about it that is considered stealing. This is why I do P&P work bc I don't want to do sales cleans, and cleaning a toilet is a lot different then cleaning an entire house.


----------



## madxtreme01

safeguard dropout said:


> You said you were working Essex county, SIX THOUSAND people per square mile. How many foreclosed acreages can there be? I don't have to tell you that with the right equipment 25,000 sq ft can be cut and done with one person in 15 min, (I never did believe a grass re-cut was a two man job)so why would you turn down Assero $32 and take another's $25? None of my business...I just like to ask questions when things don't make sense.



I said I used to do inspections in Essex County, I live in Monmouth. There are only a few select towns that have small lots, which are nowhere near me. I didn't turn down Assero for their $32 grass cuts, depending on lot sizes that were included in that price I might have been able to work with it. I turned them down because of bundle pricing, and because in order to do work for them, they wanted an on site training to show you how to complete their work. I told them to pay me for my time or keep looking.


----------



## Ohnojim

*If you don't like QC call backs, do the inspections too*



safeguard dropout said:


> Mine were all Fannie Mae properties that had initial trashout and white glove clean done long ago. All I had to do was refresh and take 100 pics...every 25 days....about 85 properties.
> 
> I have been called back by AMS QC for one trim nail in the wall. They got 350 pictures of that nail being removed and properly disposed of.



problem solved. I was inspecting my own for awhile there, my ratings were through the roof.


----------



## Cleanupman

madxtreme01 said:


> Are they really finding people with those prices? Sounds to me like they are a local guy subbing out another local guys work who is getting it from a regional who is getting it from a national. Some of those prices don't even pay for the materials.


No this is the company that Meg barnes runs and recruits for on LinkedIn....


----------



## MrOilyNails

That's awesome.
I bet their getting all the pro's...


----------



## Swain89

I worked with Assero and north sight and left quickly.. Plus what ever price Assero says they will pay you need to minus 20% that they take of that..


----------

